# 2012 Cruze - Coolant sensor installation?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Recoup said:


> Hey there folks.
> 
> I've been driving an old Chrysler LHS 2000 for the longest time, and finally purchased my deceased grandfather's 2012 Chevy Cruze from my folks because I felt it was time to get a car that wasn't over half my age. She's been doing just fine, but I've occasionally been getting a check engine light (it comes and goes, mostly isn't there). I hooked up an OBD-II tool and got back a P0597 code. There seems to be a lot of debate about whether or not this is the thermostat itself or just the sensor - it's been fixed from both. I've decided to try the cheaper alternative first: the sensor replacement.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

2LS? I am not familiar with that. Is it a 2LT? 

Look at some of these threads to see if you can find your answer:

Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary
Antifreeze Smell Thread V.2
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/5843-antifreeze-smell-thread.html

Also try searching for "Coolant Sensor" at the right.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Recoup (Aug 19, 2017)

I found it with the help of a member's PMs! Thermostat was right by the engine, and this little sucker was easily held in with a pin that I just needed to remove. Voila!

Also I think it's just an LS, not a 2LS!


----------

